# 3 Year Old Changing



## NewlyWedMomy (Sep 10, 2011)

We have a 3 year old daughter whom is WAY beyond her years! 

She's been in the same DC for 3 years now! And ALL of a sudden in the last month she's started to HATE being dropped off.. she whines, cries, and throughs a tantrum when I drop her off. 

My DH and our daughter have been distant with each other lately and I'm thinking maybe that's the connection between her and her attitude at school... 

Wht should I do? I've talked to DH and have told him he has to spend more time with her cause she's clearly building a wall against him (she has, she refuses to let him help her in any way and it always has to be me doing anything for her!) any ideas?!:scratchhead:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

It could be related to your husband or it could just be a phase. My 2.5 year old went through some crazy stuff when my husband moved out, but after a couple weeks, was fine again. now with him home more, she's back to normal.

It's also normal for a child to prefer one parent over the other at different times. My older daughter preferred her dad FOREVER and then switched to me. 

If you think it's about your husband and your issues with him, then yea, he should spend more time with her or at least be available more.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

You should look into what's going on at DC. Kids don't suddenly flip out unless there's a change there.


----------



## NewlyWedMomy (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks for the advice and I'm glad for the fee back! 

That_Girl- Yeah, I mean I guess it could be that. My DH and I have been talking and he agrees there is something going on with her and is changing to do more with her.

Runs like Dog- Nothing is different other than her going to a new class room. (from Pre-K2 to Pre-K3) But, like I said she'd been at this school for 3 years, no new teachers or anything. And she knows all the teachers cause they are all her early morning teacher! IDK... I've talked with the school and the students in her class are the same students she's been with for 3 years!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Maybe it's nothing then. Just one of those things little kids go through.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PrivateTalk (May 27, 2011)

Hi 

I would have said the same see if there are new teachers or students in her class, is there a new babysitter or volunteers that have joined the class or your private home?

I only say this because my DH and I went through this when my SD was 3-4 and we found out that she was being sexually abused by her grandfather (from her mother’s side) we have obviously since dealt with the issue we are currently awaiting sentencing but we really had no idea that this was going on until she mentioned a funny game that grandpa had taught her, we also noticed some regression in her behaviour.

This was totally not meant to scare you, just to let you be aware they're only just innocent and can't really let you know that a bad thing is happening because they don't know it's bad.


----------



## PrivateTalk (May 27, 2011)

Sorry also don't try to quiz her to see if someone is touching or something to that effect or getting her to give you names because she could say something untrue just to tell you somthing. maybe try seeing if she has learned any new games that she could tell you about.

Just look at her behavior and any factors that could influence it, I'm sure she's fine  it could also just be normal growing up stuff to


----------



## NewlyWedMomy (Sep 10, 2011)

Private talk- Thanks for the advise. I'm so sorry your SD went through that! I had questioned that for a split second but with my daughter it's on a different level than that. I was sexualy abused for the better part of my childhood so (I'd like to think) I could tell if something to that sort was going on. I just don't know any more... once her day goes on with school she's FINE! Her teachers tell me that after 10 minutes of going crazy when I first drop her off.. she's fine! She plays, and interacts with whatever is going on in their lesson plan... I think it's more acting out with insecureitys she's having with my DH because he isn't close to her...


----------

